# I'm so scared!!



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea what is wrong with Bailey. She woke me up 20 minutes ago and wont stop gagging/ throwing up and really smells. Not sure like what. I also realized she didn't eat at all today....(well yesterday)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure what your time is there, but if you have to wait for your usual vet to open, just keep up fluids with some electrolytes and a little bit of glucose/sugar in the water if you can. Do you have a 24 hour vet clinic close by at all?

The smell part is very puzzling, could she possibly have got into/eaten something she shouldn't have?


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Not sure what your time is there, but if you have to wait for your usual vet to open, just keep up fluids with some electrolytes and a little bit of glucose/sugar in the water if you can. Do you have a 24 hour vet clinic close by at all?
> 
> The smell part is very puzzling, could she possibly have got into/eaten something she shouldn't have?



It's 5:15 am. I figured out the smell is coming from her mouth. She will NOT go back in her crate so I'm laying on the couch with her worried sick. She's not gagging anymore but the tummy noises haven't stopped and she is obviously uncomfortable. The closest 24 hour vet is 40 minutes away. I'll take her there if it gets worse. Otherwise I'll take her to the usual vet. Ugh I'm so worried about my baby


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh no I hope all is ok.. Poor thing. Keep us updated.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

stomach acid, puppy needs food thats all. Chi's tend to through up when they have an empty tummy


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Is she doing any better??


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I took her I'm and it's a good thing too. Her oxygen was low her gums were blue. They figure she got into something so they are doing blood work X-rays are keeping her over night on IV fluids and meds. Poor baby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How frightening! Go through your house and look everywhere to see what it is she might have gotten into. I suggest on hands and knees as our dogs are so close to the ground, they can pick up things we might not even notice! Please keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> How frightening! Go through your house and look everywhere to see what it is she might have gotten into. I suggest on hands and knees as our dogs are so close to the ground, they can pick up things we might not even notice! Please keep us posted on how she's doing!


I did some of that when I got home and found pointsetta leaves on the ground. I'm thinking that might be it but I'll keep looking just in case. I know my mom feels so bad cause it may have been some of her medication she dropped or the pointsetta which is hers. Accidents happen and she will be more careful but luckily I took her in. I'm just so glad


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am SO GLAD you didn't wait!! You likely saved her life by taking her in.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I am SO GLAD you didn't wait!! You likely saved her life by taking her in.


Yeah let me tell you this taught me a lesson. Next time I think I should take her in I won't think twice that's for sure.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this--scary, scary!! I will keep watching for updates.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Hope all is ok!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It is probably a blessing that vomitted,,,hope she is better soon...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope she's doing okay! Was there anything in her throw up to indicate what she got into? Poor girl. Odie ate medication once. Make sure that you get full blood work done in the future to check for organ damage, just in case. Hang in there!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

So the her doctor just called me (we moved her from the emergency vet to her own vet so she would know them) he doesn't think it was medication or anything like that and he did x rays as well, doesn't look like anything is blocking. She had just pooped when I talked to him last and he said there was colorful things in it but wasn't sure what it was. They get the blood back tomorrow morning and pancreatis was one of the things they checked for. Apparently she can come home now so I'm going to get her here in a bit.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to hear she can come home. Run the sweeper over the floor real good to make sure its all up.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor baby, I hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this
but so glad you caught it in time! We will keep her
and you in our thoughts!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

hope u and ur baby are doing alot better 2day hugs ur way ***


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Poinsetta leaves are poisonous to pets!!!! Someone please make a sticky about Poinsetta leaves; so pretty they are, but deadly to our babies!!! Glad your baby is doing better and sounds like will be o.k.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope she is doing better!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Puppies do eat some strange things...I am smiling over the vet saying there were some colourful things in her stool...Rico would eat money when he was a puppy...nothing more annoying thabn seeing a piece of a large bill on the piddle pad..:foxes15:.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

So we just woke up from a long nap. She drank a little bit and took a lick of the canned food she is supposed to try and she gagged a few times but nothing came up. She also took a poop that was not firm and runny but a mucousy brown and I've never smelt anything so rank in my life. Now she's on my lap sleeping again. I feel so helpless and I'm soo worried


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

My thought and prayers are with you two <3 just keep giving her lil bits of food at a time to help keep it down


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

For those of you on my Facebook, I uploaded a pic of her breathing. I can't upload it here because I'm on my phone but if you want to see it you can add me [email protected]


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How much does Bailey weigh and how old is she? I'm so sorry I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

4.3 pounds and 6.5 months old


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> So we just woke up from a long nap. She drank a little bit and took a lick of the canned food she is supposed to try and she gagged a few times but nothing came up. She also took a poop that was not firm and runny but a mucousy brown and I've never smelt anything so rank in my life. Now she's on my lap sleeping again. I feel so helpless and I'm soo worried


When Bandit came back from his neuter his poop was like that. I attributed it to the anesthesia - did they give Baily anything while she was there?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OK--asking that because as you are heading into the night if she has no food in her because I'm sure she doesn't feel up to food on her tummy I wasn't sure what you thought about her maybe needing something for hypoglycemia. I'm sure you and your vet are on top of that, but I just wanted to check--call me a worried friend.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Bandit said:


> When Bandit came back from his neuter his poop was like that. I attributed it to the anesthesia - did they give Baily anything while she was there?


All he gave he was some stuff to coat her tummy to try and curb the nausea sulcrate I believe it is. She also had a fluid injection and two shots for vomiting at the er vet


lulu'smom said:


> OK--asking that because as you are heading into the night if she has no food in her because I'm sure she doesn't feel up to food on her tummy I wasn't sure what you thought about her maybe needing something for hypoglycemia. I'm sure you and your vet are on top of that, but I just wanted to check--call me a worried friend.


Well I got her to eat about two tiny bites of gastro food and I have syrup and honey here in case too


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope all things work out. You might want to double check if you haven't already. I heard poinsettia leaves aren't as bad as they make it out to me and only causes mild to moderate upset tummies - nothing like you're describing. Although, she probably got rid of the evidence and it's probably all in her tummy


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> All he gave he was some stuff to coat her tummy to try and curb the nausea sulcrate I believe it is. She also had a fluid injection and two shots for vomiting at the er vet
> 
> 
> Well I got her to eat about two tiny bites of gastro food and I have syrup and honey here in case too


If I remember correctly, our little Maltese, Gidget, was given Sulcrate back in December for throwing up (that part I am certain of) what I think I remember is that the brown mucus stool is the Sulcrate working its way through her system. If you google that medication it literally acts as a bandage in their stomach and is given to dogs that also have ulcers to calm their stomachs.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> If I remember correctly, our little Maltese, Gidget, was given Sulcrate back in December for throwing up (that part I am certain of) what I think I remember is that the brown mucus stool is the Sulcrate working its way through her system. If you google that medication it literally acts as a bandage in their stomach and is given to dogs that also have ulcers to calm their stomachs.


Okay that makes me feel a little bit better. I just feel so bad for my baby and I can't do anything to make her feel better. It makes it worse cause I have no idea what is wrong or what she got in to. Hopefully her blood work gives some answers tomorrow because I'm going crazy and it's driving the kitten insane cause she can't fix me or bailey


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> Okay that makes me feel a little bit better. I just feel so bad for my baby and I can't do anything to make her feel better. It makes it worse cause I have no idea what is wrong or what she got in to. Hopefully her blood work gives some answers tomorrow because I'm going crazy and it's driving the kitten insane cause she can't fix me or bailey


I do know how you feel and I feel for you! That is how we were with our Gidget back in December. She threw up several times from late at night until the next morning when we could get her to the vet--would have taken her to the emergency vet, but she was not lethargic and we kept thinking that would be the last time she threw up (I know-what were we thinking). That first trip the vet could not find any reason and treated the symptoms. It took 3 vet trips and 2 different vets--I lost confidence in my vet--before she was on the road to recovery. Your Bailey is in my prayers.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I do know how you feel and I feel for you! That is how we were with our Gidget back in December. She threw up several times from late at night until the next morning when we could get her to the vet--would have taken her to the emergency vet, but she was not lethargic and we kept thinking that would be the last time she threw up (I know-what were we thinking). That first trip the vet could not find any reason and treated the symptoms. It took 3 vet trips and 2 different vets--I lost confidence in my vet--before she was on the road to recovery. Your Bailey is in my prayers.


I trust my vet I know he will do everything he can if she is not on the road to recovery tomorrow. Although I think she is feeling the tiniest bit better. She is wagging her tail again. Good sign. 


Pastel - sorry forgot to multi quote. My vet told me the same about poinsettias. They cause them to foam at the mouth. Looks scary but it really isnt all that bad


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> I trust my vet I know he will do everything he can if she is not on the road to recovery tomorrow. Although I think she is feeling the tiniest bit better. She is wagging her tail again. Good sign.


I'm sure your vet is excellent, and Bailey will be fine but if not he will be on top of it. Gidget's incident alone wasn't my deciding factor with my vet. I had other concerns, and as you know you want to be happy and confident with your doctor. I think the world of my vet as a person--I go to church with him, but I think he's "behind times" if that makes any sense.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Yay, that's always good! Baby steps to recovery


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sure your vet is excellent, and Bailey will be fine but if not he will be on top of it. Gidget's incident alone wasn't my deciding factor with my vet. I had other concerns, and as you know you want to be happy and confident with your doctor. I think the world of my vet as a person--I go to church with him, but I think he's "behind times" if that makes any sense.


Oh yes I completely understand that! Sorry didn't mean to sound like he wasn't a good vet. I'm tired, lack of sleep and my words arent coming out right haha. My vet is always getting the absolute latest technology. He even has "the spaw" which is an under water treadmill and other rehabilition equiptment. The only one in Canada I believe or western anyways!



pastel said:


> Yay, that's always good! Baby steps to recovery


Yeah! I'm still super worried but I believe she will be okay. Don't know when I will sleep next though


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> Oh yes I completely understand that! Sorry didn't mean to sound like he wasn't a good vet.


No worries at all. I was afraid I sounded like I didn't have confidence in your vet and that is not the case AT ALL! I'm sure he is excellent. I have always been facinated in the aquadic therapy. I think they look so cute swimming around doing their therapy.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> No worries at all. I was afraid I sounded like I didn't have confidence in your vet and that is not the case AT ALL! I'm sure he is excellent. I have always been facinated in the aquadic therapy. I think they look so cute swimming around doing their therapy.


haha yeah they do. Poor baby is sleeping non stop but isn't throwing up anymore. *fingers crossed is stays that way* just that gross smelling/consistency of poop


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> haha yeah they do. Poor baby is sleeping non stop but isn't throwing up anymore. *fingers crossed is stays that way* just that gross smelling/consistency of poop


I hope you're getting a little bit of sleep as well! She's probably exhausted from being sick all day.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

pastel said:


> I hope you're getting a little bit of sleep as well! She's probably exhausted from being sick all day.


I most definatley am not Although I have another concern because 5 minutes ago she ran downstairs and tried to hide from me. This can't be normal can it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> I most definatley am not Although I have another concern because 5 minutes ago she ran downstairs and tried to hide from me. This can't be normal can it?


She is still not feeling well. She may be afraid that you are going to give her more medicine or make her eat something and she doesn't want to do that. Just be very calm and non emotional, she is picking up on stress most likely. (Easier said than done!) If she's not eating this morning or still acting strange, take her back to the vet. Dehydration is a potential problem and can make everything worse. You may have to syringe her or use pedialyte to get some fluids in her. Even low sodium chicken broth, whatever you can get into her is important. If not, then the vet will probably need to give her IV's or subQ fluids to get her over the hump.

Have you tried chicken baby food in the little jars? Many dogs will eat that when they won't eat anything else.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> She is still not feeling well. She may be afraid that you are going to give her more medicine or make her eat something and she doesn't want to do that. Just be very calm and non emotional, she is picking up on stress most likely. (Easier said than done!) If she's not eating this morning or still acting strange, take her back to the vet. Dehydration is a potential problem and can make everything worse. You may have to syringe her or use pedialyte to get some fluids in her. Even low sodium chicken broth, whatever you can get into her is important. If not, then the vet will probably need to give her IV's or subQ fluids to get her over the hump.
> 
> Have you tried chicken baby food in the little jars? Many dogs will eat that when they won't eat anything else.


She really is not feeling well - to the point where she is scaring me half to death. She is so lethargic and all she wants to do is sleep, but it's like she can not get comfortable so she tosses and turns. I'm so stressed out and so worried. It is a good thing I am used to staying up all night because I can not sleep knowing she is so sick. I keep checking her to make sure she is still breathing that is how scared I am. I think I will be taking her back to the vet at 8am when they open (6:30 here now) cause she isn't drinking or eating. She will not eat anything, not the canned food they gave her, not broth, nothing  I'm worried out of my mind, but I think I said that already.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

hang in there!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> She really is not feeling well - to the point where she is scaring me half to death. She is so lethargic and all she wants to do is sleep, but it's like she can not get comfortable so she tosses and turns. I'm so stressed out and so worried. It is a good thing I am used to staying up all night because I can not sleep knowing she is so sick. I keep checking her to make sure she is still breathing that is how scared I am. I think I will be taking her back to the vet at 8am when they open (6:30 here now) cause she isn't drinking or eating. She will not eat anything, not the canned food they gave her, not broth, nothing  I'm worried out of my mind, but I think I said that already.


Tiny dogs get in a bad downward spiral whey they get sick.... they don't feel like eating, which makes them feel even worse, so then they won't eat or drink at all and have to be force fed, etc. Let us know what the vet says. She may need more intensive care (Iv's, etc.) to get back on track.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Tiny dogs get in a bad downward spiral whey they get sick.... they don't feel like eating, which makes them feel even worse, so then they won't eat or drink at all and have to be force fed, etc. Let us know what the vet says. She may need more intensive care (Iv's, etc.) to get back on track.


Yeah, at this point I'm inclined to leave her at the vet for a night or so - just to get her back on track. I'd rather spend the money then risk something horrible happening.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> She is still not feeling well. She may be afraid that you are going to give her more medicine or make her eat something and she doesn't want to do that. Just be very calm and non emotional, she is picking up on stress most likely. (Easier said than done!) If she's not eating this morning or still acting strange, take her back to the vet. Dehydration is a potential problem and can make everything worse. You may have to syringe her or use pedialyte to get some fluids in her. Even low sodium chicken broth, whatever you can get into her is important. If not, then the vet will probably need to give her IV's or subQ fluids to get her over the hump.
> 
> Have you tried chicken baby food in the little jars? Many dogs will eat that when they won't eat anything else.


This is a Really good Idea They do love love baby chicken food!Id even try to heat it up for JUST a second in the microwave it heats really fast so be careful, but worth a shot and maybe a lil eye dropper at a time inside of her cheek.
A good, average heart rate would be about 140. At rest, it could be as low as 115 and be normal, or as high as 160 if excited.body tempregardless of age 100-102 (has to be done rectal) and a normal respiratory rate of 15-30 It's easy to count your dog's breathing rate. With a clock or watch with a second hand, count the number of breaths for one minute.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Tracy I do have a question for you. Is it possible that the zp could have caused this? Whether her tummy doesn't agree with it or whatever?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> Tracy I do have a question for you. Is it possible that the zp could have caused this? Whether her tummy doesn't agree with it or whatever?


It's possible. But don't jump to conclusions. Sometimes dogs get sick. It isn't always tied to their diet. I would be more inclined to think that is from chewing on the pointsettia or from eating something off the floor she shouldn't have. What does your vet think?


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

He's not sure at this point all her tests came back clear, which is good. It just seems weird cause I had her on lamb and she did fine but they had no lamb when I got the next bag so I got venison and fish she had maybe 4 times and now this. I'm honestly thinking about putting her back on orijen. She was on it as a baby and thrived. What do you think?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> He's not sure at this point all her tests came back clear, which is good. It just seems weird cause I had her on lamb and she did fine but they had no lamb when I got the next bag so I got venison and fish she had maybe 4 times and now this. I'm honestly thinking about putting her back on orijen. She was on it as a baby and thrived. What do you think?


 I'm super glad her tests came back clear! But I didn't know that you had recently switched her food. Hmmm.... that does seem like a coincidence that she'd get sick after the switch. Maybe you could go back to the ZP lamb? Orijen is a good kibble, but many chi's don't seem to do well on it (gas, diarrhea). It's really just trying to find the best food that works for your dog. Is she back home with you now?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How is Bailey now? Is she home with you? Is she eating? Did you get the chicken baby food? Just checking on her and glad the test came back OK, but still worried.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe she is allergic to the fish. My sisters Boston cant eat fish. 
How is she doing? Is she feeling any better? Has she eaten anything yet?


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay finally a good update!! .

She's definatley on the mend. Playing with the cat a tiny bit carrying toys around and eating. We had lots of Innova here from before the zp and I got some orijen I will try out as well. If she doesn't do well on orijen I'll be putting her on Innova because she does well on that. I'm just so glad she's starting to feel better! Phew


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

BaileysMum said:


> Okay finally a good update!! .
> 
> She's definatley on the mend. Playing with the cat a tiny bit carrying toys around and eating. We had lots of Innova here from before the zp and I got some orijen I will try out as well. If she doesn't do well on orijen I'll be putting her on Innova because she does well on that. I'm just so glad she's starting to feel better! Phew


yay! I'm glad she's doing good! Maybe ZP was the culprit? I'd hate to think so!
Then again, the vet did say she had colorful poop, so she possibly did get into something.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

pastel said:


> yay! I'm glad she's doing good! Maybe ZP was the culprit? I'd hate to think so!
> Then again, the vet did say she had colorful poop, so she possibly did get into something.


Yeah, not a big deal! She's eating her Innova like a champ so I'll keep her on that for now and it's staying down. YAY!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like the switch to the venison and fish formula, which she didn't really care for, and the combination of eating something she shouldn't just compounded! I'm glad she is on the mend now. What a relief! So happy she's doing better!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> It sounds like the switch to the venison and fish formula, which she didn't really care for, and the combination of eating something she shouldn't just compounded! I'm glad she is on the mend now. What a relief! So happy she's doing better!


The cat is glad too! I may try zp again in 6 months or so but 2000 dollars later we are all scared it'll happen again! So I'll keep her on Innova or Orijen which she's been on since 4 weeks


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Soooooooo glad Bailey is better!!!! I know you are relieved. It is a very scary thing to go through. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------

